# On the Road Again



## GatorBytes

In about an hour and a half, G and me will be together, albeit for a short spell only...I cannot wait

I had to have a quick service of my truck, a lot of shimmy in the steering, and oil was down 3 litres...good thing I stopped in.

At McD's (sigh), to google directions from Gators current location to new and I am on the road again! 

I am nervous to see him, it's silly, I know he will be happy, I just feel like he will be mad at me for abandoning him...

O.K....I am off, wish me luck

P.S. - to everyone who has been a huge support, again a BIG HUGE HUG to all of you!


----------



## pyratemom

I promise he hasn't forgotten you and he is not mad at you. He will be happy. It shall be a joyous reunion. Doing the happy dance for you - even if togetherness is short lived you get to see him!


----------



## Nigel

No way has he forgotten you! When my mother in law comes by for a visit, Ranger gets all kinds of happy, its fun watching his excitement. An accident and two surgeries on her back forced her to rehome him to us. She only had him for a few months when this happened, Gator has been with you his whole life. Happy reunions!


----------



## vjt555

I really am sending good vibes out that you find a decent place to live. The support of Sapphire at this time for you was really special. 

You deserve all the luck in the world now as you move forward with your life into a new era for you.


----------



## San

Best of luck! Please keep up posted =)


----------



## readaboutdogs

I'm so glad you and Gator will be together again! He's such a beautiful boy! Cody used to do this all excieted whine,grrr, bark, and hurry to me! I'm sure Gator did his special greeting for you too! Best wishes to the both of you!


----------



## VickyHilton

Gator will be ecstatic to see you, don't worry. We'd like a detailed description, though, when you get a chance.  Photos will be appreciated. Please keep is updated as to your and Gators situation. We have been concerned and wish only the best for you both. <3


----------



## mtmarabianz

You're an Inspiration!!!!

Carry On Gator!!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Whew...I just got in...a lot of driving..

Picked G up about 3pm - ish yesterday, drove to the lake and went for good walk around the park and hung out on a pcnic table overlooking the water - headed back out on the road about 530pm and arrived at new around 730pm...hung out with new temp foster by the water with their dog (G not so crazy about), but he is such a cutie....kept looking at G as though to say, hey buddy, I'm here for you, don't be scared...

Was able to spend the night with Gator, he dined on Carcass while we sipped a couple bevies in the hot tub.

Of course I am thrilled and so thankful to have had *ALL* the help Gator and myself rec'd...

but for right this very moment, I am going to be selfish and have alittle nap...

...Thanks foster for keeping me up until 430am...and G for getting me up at 630am...LOL


----------



## pyratemom

Glad to hear of your reunion. What a beautiful place, a table on a lake. So serene and that is what you needed.


----------



## Sibze

Yah!! New thread!


----------



## GatorBytes

VickyHilton said:


> Gator will be ecstatic to see you, don't worry. We'd like a detailed description, though, when you get a chance.  Photos will be appreciated. Please keep is updated as to your and Gators situation. We have been concerned and wish only the best for you both. <3


I would love to post pics, but my USB cable for my camera is of course....At my Cousin's!!! Going to try walmart today for one, or use photo centre and transfer from memory card to disc or other thingamagiggy...

Have video too, may have to wait though, no photobucket and no time to figure out how to upload on youtube...I am very impatient on computer, part of the frustration with searching online for apt. It used to be so easy with newspaper, just circle, and X out...all was there at a glance


----------



## mtmarabianz

Happy for you & your new foster!!


----------



## GatorBytes

mtmarabianz said:


> Happy for you & your new foster!!


So I am stressed out with the timing of things, extra shifts at work, long weekend lands, of course, on the first of the month when units are available...I lost two days off to search for apt as I was travelling to set G up in new foster (and $150 in expences)....I mention the following in PM to new TF (temp. foster):

_"Wed. the boss tells me they need me to p/u Thursday 29th and holiday Monday...so that will be 6 days in a row again, right when I need the money to move, but also the time off to move...so I am at work today and a waitress asks if I will p/u her tues (sept. 3rd) as she wants to go away...I said at this time I cannot say yes...I have to move and p/u my dog in (blank - 2hrs away) and already sch. 6 days in a row...she wasn't too happy...I will be off the wed and thurs. but not enough - will need at least a three day stretch for doggie spoilage, and unpacking and rest (mental)....I hope to find more immediate as I would like to be moving this Monday...I did ask a friend if she would stay with G if needed - she doesn't work, but isn't available mon.'s and tues.'s...so many things...urghhhh"_



Response from the new TF (via PM):
Take your time, find the right apartment. This month is half gone so the students should all be placed by now, which should give you some bargaining power. Better to rent it to a well behaved senior dog than have it sitting empty, costing money! LOL!!! Seriously, don't feel rushed or pressured to find something this minute. Gator is fine, he's getting more attention and sunshine than he would if he was boarding at a decent kennel, lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Glad to hear your on your way and you and Gator got to spend some quality time.


----------



## GatorBytes

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Glad to hear your on your way and you and Gator got to spend some quality time.


 
Thank you

I have a unit to see tomorrow at 3pm, the previous tenant hadn't been there long so it may be non-committal, the guy I spoke with really liked me and is willing to drive a half hr. to meet me b/c I have to work and cannot go earlier

It is within my price range, an area I was looking - not close to work, but not far either...utilities incl. parking extra, available *almost* immediately (re: tenant is leaving tomorrow), it is a house split into 5 units, large shared back yard...pets WELCOME!!!!:laugh:

crossing my fingers...

now back to the searching..ugh


----------



## Mary Beth

Good Luck! Hope the apt. works out - the yard sounds great!


----------



## vjt555

Good luck, Gator. I really hope this place works out. Always take care in meeting these agents/landlords to do so in open places.


----------



## ozzymama

Good luck, hope it all works out. I did a quick kijiji search in your area, with the pets accepted and under $800 perimeters and came up with 6 pages of rentals, one of them must be right for you two! 
Best of luck, the market can be rough in Ontario, but you have a great dog, great references for the dog and the chutz-pah to get it done.


----------



## GatorBytes

ozzymama said:


> Good luck, hope it all works out. I did a quick kijiji search in your area, with the pets accepted and under $800 perimeters and came up with 6 pages of rentals, one of them must be right for you two!
> Best of luck, the market can be rough in Ontario, but you have a great dog, great references for the dog and the chutz-pah to get it done.


REALLY??? Can you PM me the link...lol,...the pages must go back a year, I called places that were posted in under 24 hrs and already had 25 calls and up...90% (guesstimate) and NO pets if private rental...apt. buildings cannot take prejudice...although one just did tonight "claimed" tenant has allergies..my question to her should have been, well if I move in allergic to cats - does that mean cats are evicted - nonsense... (landlord I spoke to that is)


----------



## ozzymama

Sent link, 20 listings per page, first three pages/ part of 4th are within 3 weeks.


----------



## GatorBytes

ozzymama said:


> Sent link, 20 listings per page, first three pages/ part of 4th are within 3 weeks.


 
Cool...thanks


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Just checking in on you and your Gator boy. How is it going?


----------



## Sibze

Updates?


----------



## GatorBytes

Sibze said:


> Updates?


 No place YET...almost, but turned into fiasco!!!

Going to see something in few mins. about 6 more to call to set up if still avail.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Jax08

How's Gator doing?


----------



## GatorBytes

Jax08 said:


> How's Gator doing?


Gator is doing well. I get regular updates, quite comical, the TF makes me laugh...I know it is a bit (understatement) of an arduous task as G is not bonding with the youngin' but are making it work and telling me stories along the way...I really have wanted to update, but after all the doom and gloom, I wanted to tell the Yee-ha story...not the moanin and groanin...

Still have not found a place. Brother is still if not more of a bigger goof then I imagined, my mom - still there for me and is concerned about how hard it is to find affordable, suitable accommodation that will allow dogs (private rental that is - if go through apt. complex, then too much $$$, but cannot discriminate against dog - although they still try).

I may unload some stress about it all...may not...just out of mind overwhelmed. Reason: Bro wants me out this coming Friday - end of discussion (his)...even suggested he would call the cops to physically remove me, even though I am no where in his space other then entering and exiting house - staying in basement with my mom (who is on the deed). She is caught in middle...her health is bad, he is emotionally abusing her. 

Still moving forward however, searching, searching, searching - thankful I have been able to be here with her, but the toll it is taking on my nerves, as well as hers and after everything - I just cannot describe...

can you say adrenal burnout!

I WILL have a place by the first and my dog by the 2nd - then 3 days off in a row!!!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Lookin forward to hearing about you and gator settling into your new home! Best wishes your way!


----------



## Nigel

GatorBytes said:


> Gator is doing well. I get regular updates, quite comical, the TF makes me laugh...I know it is a bit (understatement) of an arduous task as G is not bonding with the youngin' but are making it work and telling me stories along the way...I really have wanted to update, but after all the doom and gloom, I wanted to tell the Yee-ha story...not the moanin and groanin...
> 
> Still have not found a place. Brother is still if not more of a bigger goof then I imagined, my mom - still there for me and is concerned about how hard it is to find affordable, suitable accommodation that will allow dogs (private rental that is - if go through apt. complex, then too much $$$, but cannot discriminate against dog - although they still try).
> 
> I may unload some stress about it all...may not...just out of mind overwhelmed. Reason: Bro wants me out this coming Friday - end of discussion (his)...even suggested he would call the cops to physically remove me, even though I am no where in his space other then entering and exiting house - staying in basement with my mom (who is on the deed). She is caught in middle...her health is bad, he is emotionally abusing her.
> 
> Still moving forward however, searching, searching, searching - thankful I have been able to be here with her, but the toll it is taking on my nerves, as well as hers and after everything - I just cannot describe...
> 
> can you say adrenal burnout!
> 
> I WILL have a place by the first and my dog by the 2nd - then 3 days off in a row!!!


Good news! Look forward to seeing you two back together.


----------



## San

Best of luck! Can't wait for the two of you to be back together!


----------



## Karin

Good luck finding a permanent place for you and Gator. It's none of my business but it sure seems to me like your mother should be calling the police to remove your brother from the premises. I can't believe she has to live in the basement of her own house and is not allowed to let you stay there, even if she wants you to!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Glad to hear the good new. You need a break from it all as much for yourself as for gator. Happy homecoming.


----------



## pyratemom

Glad to hear you are hanging in there. I hope your plans to be out and back with your boy work out for the 1st. I'd see about having your brother evicted for your mom's sake. Cruelty or negligence to an elderly person is against the law in the US - not sure about Canada.


----------



## Sunflowers

pyratemom said:


> Glad to hear you are hanging in there. I hope your plans to be out and back with your boy work out for the 1st. I'd see about having your brother evicted for your mom's sake. Cruelty or negligence to an elderly person is against the law in the US - not sure about Canada.


Not possible. The brother owns the house, too.


----------



## Karin

Sunflowers said:


> Not possible. The brother owns the house, too.


Oh, I didn't realize that--never mind what I said above!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Abuse is still abuse - in any domestic violence situation if the abuser owns the house they can still be charged with abuse. Same with elder abuse. There are probably a few agencies that can be contacted to investigate and certainly sounds like something that should be done.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

it would be a cold day in you know where, I'd allow my mom to be abused physically or verbally by a ANY person..


----------



## GatorBytes

readaboutdogs said:


> Lookin forward to hearing about you and gator settling into your new home! Best wishes your way!





Nigel said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Good news! Look forward to seeing you two back together.





San said:


> Best of luck! Can't wait for the two of you to be back together!





Karin said:


> Good luck finding a permanent place for you and Gator.





Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Glad to hear the good new. You need a break from it all as much for yourself as for gator. Happy homecoming.





pyratemom said:


> Glad to hear you are hanging in there. I hope your plans to be out and back with your boy work out for the 1st. .


 
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!...and, Thank you!

I am close, very, VERY close....don't want to jinx it!


----------



## GatorBytes

Karin said:


> It's none of my business but it sure seems to me like your mother should be calling the police to remove your brother from the premises. I can't believe she has to live in the basement of her own house and is not allowed to let you stay there, even if she wants you to!


It's O.K, I made it everyones business (oops, sorry mom), however, she may appreciate the show of hands and support, she really was touched by my Temp. Foster thread.

I think she chose to have the basement as her space, but I don't think she expected to be treated like a second class citizen in the house she dumped a pile of money into, and to boot if something happens to her - he gets the whole shebang. 



pyratemom said:


> I'd see about having your brother evicted for your mom's sake. Cruelty or negligence to an elderly person is against the law in the US - not sure about Canada.


It is illegal in Canada too - there are commercials from the GOV and tip line/site about recognizing and reporting



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Abuse is still abuse - in any domestic violence situation if the abuser owns the house they can still be charged with abuse. Same with elder abuse. There are probably a few agencies that can be contacted to investigate and certainly sounds like something that should be done.


 
Have looked into elder abuse (not family related)...short version of long story: Had a friend...I dumped said friend when it became clear he was "grifting" his employer in an effort to have her will her house to him (3/4 of a million dollar property) on the premise her dogs would end up homeless if he didn't have a place for them...she has no kids, no husband - is in her 90's and is faced with her mortality everyday...he manipulated her into removing her blood relative - a nephew as her power of attorney - cited and put fear into her that he was going to put her into a home...she just wants to stay with her dogs - he gets $50K ++ a year to hang out with dogs (10 yrs and counting) under the gize (sp.) he is training them...nonetheless, I don't want to associate with this class of person...I contacted a family friend of hers, told her what was going on, and then said to contact me when it's time to go to court. Friend did contact abuse line and lady's doctor...nothing became of it.



JakodaCD OA said:


> it would be a cold day in you know where, I'd allow my mom to be abused physically or verbally by a ANY person..


Something will be done - one day at a time, I secure my place, and then I am going to deal with him.


----------



## pyratemom

Glad to hear you are coming along on your plans. Best wishes for you, Gator, and your mom.


----------



## GatorBytes

Urghhh...He is not calling back...practically gave it to me on the spot, had a couple come while I was leaving...they were hard looking, tattoo's guy's hair all over the place like he just got out of bed, wearing a tank top...

I have e-mailed, called last night..no reply...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I was noticing the Canadian housing market, especially in certain areas is really pricey (almost 'bubble' priced IMHO).

If the housing market is that tight it trickles down to rentals and landlords are able to be much pickier about who they rent to and possibly, if not against the law in your area/country, rent to the highest bidder? Just wondering if that's possibly the reason you're getting this sort of conflicting feed back from landlords at the last minute other people come along and offer to pay more for rent.


----------



## GatorBytes

*It "seems" I got it!!!*

NOT doing the happy dance YET!

There was a misunderstanding...after I called last night and e-mailed this morning, he apparently thought the message was from the other people AFTER me and he didn't know how to let them down so he didn't call back...

How this place came about:
My friend found the place online while I was working, she called and he didn't call back as he had rented it out, he changed his mind, said the guy didn't pass credit check (employer ref maybe? don't know, seems to be what is most important to him as app. doesn't have any inclusions for DL license, SIN# or permission to look into credit history)...

So for whatever reason, he was out...he calls my friend to come see, she explains its for me, proceeds to tell him I have a dog...OH NO - no pets!...she says hear me out please (my friend is a soft spoken, warm person), tells him all about how my dog is a senior, that I am very clean, work hard, very attentive to my dog, like a child to me and that I am looking for a comfortable quiet home for him to live out the last remaining yrs. of his life and that I just want him to be happy...Well, his ears perked up and said, so she would be looking for long term rental...Yes...well, he says...the lease says no pets, but if a german shepherd were to move in, I might be able to turn a blind eye to it!

I called my friend a bit ago, said he isn't calling back and could she try, seems to be my good luck charm....low and behold, he answers, said he is relieved that it was me, (not other people)...she told him I would be calling in minutes and to answer my call...he said he would!

I just spoke to him, he reiterated to me about noted, and said I have the place!...but wants me to provide the info still on his application form (basic)...what seems important to him is length of employment - I have to ask my boss to fib...

I meet him tomorrow 10am with payment 
Then I have to work next 6 days


----------



## Shade

:fingerscrossed: and toes for you!


----------



## GatorBytes

I should have taken pics.

It is small town - gorgeous town, beautiful properties

This is a two story house, small...I get the main level - it's a 1 bedroom, my entrance is in back, the upstairs tenants enter at front of house...I get the back deck, them the front porch...huge yard - not fenced from the road however so need to find a solution for that...the landlord has huge garage/shed - a man cave on the property, with wood burning stove and tools of trade - retired electrician and was a firefighter so wiring sound (old house - stone walls in basement) - speaking of basement - that's mine TOO!!! unfinished, but make a great storage or giant walkin closet (ha, ha)..so I get two levels, a deck, a yard, I don't have to toss my belongings or pay for storage...

He even has a vegetable garden that he tends to - his tenants are welcome to "grocery shop" for veggies in the garden


----------



## Loneforce

That is one of the best things I have heard in a few weeks! Wishing you luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Good luck, sounds like a wonderful place.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

:happyboogie:That is fantastic!!


----------



## Blanketback

Wow, does that ever sound great  now there's a place worth waiting for!
I hope it's yours, and you can finally relax. Landlord sounds like a good guy, that's always appreciated. 

Gator is doing very well and we've had a fun 2 weeks together - don't worry if you need him to stay another week, it's not a problem at all. Ha ha, cat's out of the bag now, yeah I'm the TF. Sorry to those who were in suspense and wanted updates, but some of the drama had gotten to me and to avoid it, I just avoided adding to it. LOL!


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Wow, does that ever sound great  now there's a place worth waiting for!
> I hope it's yours, and you can finally relax. Landlord sounds like a good guy, that's always appreciated.
> 
> Gator is doing very well and we've had a fun 2 weeks together - don't worry if you need him to stay another week, it's not a problem at all. Ha ha, cat's out of the bag now, yeah I'm the TF. Sorry to those who were in suspense and wanted updates, but some of the drama had gotten to me and to avoid it, I just avoided adding to it. LOL!


Uh...who are you?:crazy:


----------



## Blanketback

Some crazy lady with an extra dog - want one?


----------



## GatorBytes

Ha, Ha, just kidding

Blanketback has been an angel, truly...sending me PM's and e-mails with updates and putting my mind at ease a long the way..as well as huge smile on my face with funny stories - Gatorism's 

Thank you so much, and thank you for the additional week if I need it.

I just typed up my info to send to him, as long as my employer (who I spoke with) goes along with (think she will)if he even checks, I pretty much have it.

He needed my name and stuff for the lease for tomorrow a.m. when I meet him to pay.

Then the fun begins (as if I haven't had enough already)

Have to find mover that can work with my schedule and is available on or around a long weekend...contact cousin and cross fingers the *bleep* wife doesn't sideswipe me.


----------



## Nigel

Blanketback said:


> Some crazy lady with an extra dog - want one?


I thought you were in PA? Maybe I'm thinking of somebody else. Glad you were able to foster him and I hope this house/apt works out. Looking forward to some more good news.


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Some crazy lady with an extra dog - want one?


 
:spittingcoffee:Ya see people...she cracks me up!


----------



## GatorBytes

Kitchen, part of livingroom and back deck

My friend found the ad on craigslist and just sent me the pics


----------



## Blanketback

You can even have an extra month, if that's what it takes to get the place you want. Heck, take all year, see if I care - this is a dream come true as far as proofing my pup goes. LOL! 

Nope, not in PA. But I didn't want to share my location anyhow. So let's say I'm pretty close to PA....closer than AZ, lol.

ETA: whoa, I LOVE those windows!!! How nice is that?! Good luck! I can give a reference for Gator if need be - the perfect houseguest.


----------



## Nigel

Blanketback said:


> You can even have an extra month, if that's what it takes to get the place you want. Heck, take all year, see if I care - this is a dream come true as far as proofing my pup goes. LOL!
> 
> Nope, not in PA. But I didn't want to share my location anyhow. So let's say I'm pretty close to PA....closer than AZ, lol.


Wherever you are good on you!


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> You can even have an extra month, if that's what it takes to get the place you want. Heck, take all year, see if I care - this is a dream come true as far as proofing my pup goes. LOL!
> 
> Nope, not in PA. But I didn't want to share my location anyhow. So let's say I'm pretty close to PA....closer than AZ, lol.
> 
> ETA: whoa, I LOVE those windows!!! How nice is that?! Good luck! I can give a reference for Gator if need be - the perfect houseguest.


 
Oh yeah!, there's three of them...my sectional will not work in the L/R, so the L/R will be the bedroom and the bedroom will end up being the L/R...

SO my bed will go opposite the windows in pic, I will wake up to that!


----------



## Blanketback

Sweet! Good thing you're not working nights, lmfao. Gator will be in Heaven, on the comfy bed with that view - oh I so hope you get it!!!!!!


----------



## ozzymama

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I was noticing the Canadian housing market, especially in certain areas is really pricey (almost 'bubble' priced IMHO).



For some areas, for others, it's just what it is. My parents are in a small town in Alberta for the summer, their rental is just over $2,000/mth for a 1 bedroom cabin - but they are out there on the pipeline, absolutely hated by the people in the area because they drive the prices up for people who have lived there their entire lives.
Toronto (GTA) and Golden Horseshoe are expensive because of their proximity to Toronto and many communities benefit from being "bedroom communities", serving the GTA. Where I am the prices are not bad, the last 3 homes that sold in my little one store town went for just over 300, we're over an hour from Toronto, we're the boonies, the closer you go to the city, the higher the cost of a home and taxes. I pay $1,400 in taxes/yr, if I bought a home across my own street, it would be $2,500. A single detached home most places in Ontario is minimum $250k - ours wasn't but it's a lot of work, we're talking move-in ready, so a mortgage and taxes on a regular home would be around $1,400-1,500/mth. Of course legal duplexes and triplexes pay more in tax, insurance etc as well as being worth more.

Good luck to you and Gator, Gatorbytes, hope this place works out for you. My ex owned a few rental properties and what he used to do was ask potential renters to bring either an equifax or trans union report, that way there is only one hit on credit - the one you make and it would save him the $30 to pull a report! The other thing that meant he (and we totally mean this was my job) didn't have to call any references.


----------



## Jax08

ozzymama said:


> For some areas, for others, it's just what it is. My parents are in a small town in Alberta for the summer, their rental is just over $2,000/mth for a 1 bedroom cabin - but they are out there on the pipeline, absolutely hated by the people in the area because they drive the prices up for people who have lived there their entire lives.
> .


They don't drive the prices up...the greedy landlords drive it up so that the locals can't afford it and they can cash in on the per diem the guys are making.


----------



## ozzymama

Jax08 said:


> They don't drive the prices up...the greedy landlords drive it up so that the locals can't afford it and they can cash in on the per diem the guys are making.



That's so true. The resort place where Mom and Dad are, one of their friends was done his part of the job and they left, well the owner tried to keep their deposit saying they stole the pots and pans, so Mom made the owner open the rental and showed her where all the pots and pans were. After the lady owner said to Dad the lady in his office wasn't very friendly to her on the phone, Dad explained it's because she is a crook and her resort will be the absolute last place they put any of their guys up at again.


----------



## ozzymama

The woman didn't realize, her saying that against a guy can prevent that guy from being permitted back up on a line. So now they have an itemized check-list Mom goes with the departing employee and the owner has to sign off - greedy and a liar! This is these guys life she's being an ignorant fool about. A rip in your coveralls will get you written up, a dirty truck will have your vehicle taken and a plane ride home. Ripping off a landlord is immediate dismissal and never being allowed on a line again. I mean who is going to rip off a rental.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Well how cool is that! Good to read about good people out there! Those windows and deck look like great places to hang out with gator! Best wishes to gator bytes and blanket back and of course the boys!


----------



## Jax08

As if those guys can't buy 100 of the best pots and pans around. That's crazy.


----------



## GatorBytes

The bedroom pic (likely livingroom), window overlooks front of house - other angle is closet

if you look back at the deck pic (my entrance) there is a window to far left, under the window (not in bathroom pic, but is just before to right) inside is a window box/storage - make a good place for bed for G to overlook the yard while he waits for me to get home - the foliage overgrowth is wisteria

the pic w/freezer is where hook up for washer and dryer (not supplied) - sort of mud room and entrance (back deck pic) - window there too...room for my stand up freezer - butts onto kitchen where fridge is

all windows and doors have solid wood casings and corner rose casings - 10" baseboards. I think the ceilings are 10', 9 at least...no doom and gloom, dark basement rental for my G


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Interesting.

I watch HGTV shows that are produced in Canada.

The two good looking brothers that help couples buy fixer uppers.

A 2 bedroom one bath small ramshackle shack was over $400K...this wasn't just a little TLC and dab of paint this place was horrid.  It needed almost $85K in work.

I *think* it was close to Toronto though, but still it looked like it should have been condemned and I'm not against fixer uppers but wow.

In my neck of the woods $170K gets you a very decent 3 bedroom 2 bath home on a nice size lot in a nice neighborhood and not way out in the boonies, close to shopping, schools and such.


(btw - The place Gatorbytes is shooting for looks very nice, safe and tidy.)




ozzymama said:


> For some areas, for others, it's just what it is. My parents are in a small town in Alberta for the summer, their rental is just over $2,000/mth for a 1 bedroom cabin - but they are out there on the pipeline, absolutely hated by the people in the area because they drive the prices up for people who have lived there their entire lives.
> Toronto (GTA) and Golden Horseshoe are expensive because of their proximity to Toronto and many communities benefit from being "bedroom communities", serving the GTA. Where I am the prices are not bad, the last 3 homes that sold in my little one store town went for just over 300, we're over an hour from Toronto, we're the boonies, the closer you go to the city, the higher the cost of a home and taxes. I pay $1,400 in taxes/yr, if I bought a home across my own street, it would be $2,500. A single detached home most places in Ontario is minimum $250k - ours wasn't but it's a lot of work, we're talking move-in ready, so a mortgage and taxes on a regular home would be around $1,400-1,500/mth. Of course legal duplexes and triplexes pay more in tax, insurance etc as well as being worth more.


----------



## ozzymama

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I watch HGTV shows that are produced in Canada.
> 
> The two good looking brothers that help couples buy fixer uppers.
> 
> A 2 bedroom one bath small ramshackle shack was over $400K...this wasn't just a little TLC and dab of paint this place was horrid.  It needed almost $85K in work.
> 
> I *think* it was close to Toronto though, but still it looked like it should have been condemned and I'm not against fixer uppers but wow.
> 
> In my neck of the woods $170K gets you a very decent 3 bedroom 2 bath home on a nice size lot in a nice neighborhood and not way out in the boonies, close to shopping, schools and such.
> 
> 
> (btw - The place Gatorbytes is shooting for looks very nice, safe and tidy.)



Yes it looks like a really nice apartment!

I do watch Property Brothers from time to time, prefer Income Property, the host is Yummy! They are typically in the GTA, but the area for that extends from Whitby to Niagara almost before you start seeing larger lots for less money.
My Dad, because ours was an arduous 8 month search, kept sending me stuff for Oshawa - I will not live in the Shwa. Last year we had a dip in our markets here and the Shwa would be half the distance dh drives now (90kms each way) and had houses in the low 200's, but it's a rough town. Our house was listed at $189,000 - we paid less and we dealt in cash, so we wanted to buy what we could pay our own investments back in 10 years. However, the survey only shows just over 1/2 acre, in reality because of the tremendously large boulevards on 2 sides, it's 1/3, still manageable enough with a push lawnmower. The heating system was 15 years old and electric - I froze until we could get the gas line run from the road and the furnace installed and my hydro bills were still $400/mth There are 2 small foundation cracks, the basment itself has only 8ft ceilings, so impossible to properly finish, it needs a new roof, we need to put a proper jackpost in the basement, the one they have is fine, but it's not really to code. New driveway, new patio, garage is 70 years old with the most archaic electric panel (separate from the house, which is all to code and the nicest thing here ROFL) and separate furnace.
But, it was a bit of property, I can go shopping a 20 minute drive away for the same stuff you would find in a large town, there are a couple small towns with small grocers, I can drive 50km and be in Orillia, or 50kms and be in Whitby, I don't mind driving. It would be nice if dd's stuff were closer, but it is what it is and at the end of the day, this is what we wanted, we're on Lake Simcoe in 10 minutes, the Scuzzy Scogog in the same, dh is no more than a mile from a river he can fish to his heart's content, it's small (like we have a stop light only because 2 major highways intersect here) town living, the people are amazing, I have never met nicer, more down to earth people, snowmobiling and cross country skiing out the door, it's more an outdoor lifestyle and you feel it on a rainy day like today LOL, we were stir crazy by noon, it was heavy rain today!
Dh and I liked the urban life, until dd came along and started to get older, then we made our spreadsheet, drove our realtor insane and searched.
I always say to dh when we see the long line of cars departing on Sunday, heading back to the city how happy I am we settled here. But it's the life for us, not for everyone and we wanted a challenge with the house, but not too far beyond our scope.

Sorry to detract from regular scheduled programming  But we don't really have a bubble market anywhere, it's just expensive LOL! When I lived and owned in Kitchener, it was a 4% increase annually, it was bankable. My house in Kitchener we bought 7 years ago for $250 and it sold 7 years later for the same - but, it was a mess, the last 2 years he owned it, my ex refused to quit drinking while going through dialysis and someone unable to control their body functions in a house and he never opened windows, and smoked 2 packs of cigarettes a day in the house...


----------



## readaboutdogs

Looks great! My windows mainly all face the back of house, there's no houses behind me, so I have just the lace panels in the living room, dining room, I hate a dark house!


----------



## ksotto333

I hope all goes well, but starting off by lying on your application is not what I would recommend. You never know when that might come back to bite you. You never know who someone else is going to know. I came out of a bitter divorce, lost my home, business, and had awful credit because of everything. I told my landlord at our first meeting everything, and how I was restructuring to protect myself in the future. They were impressed that I didn't try to lie to them, and not only rented to me, but let me pay the deposit in 2 payments.


----------



## GatorBytes

ksotto333 said:


> I hope all goes well, but starting off by lying on your application is not what I would recommend. You never know when that might come back to bite you. You never know who someone else is going to know. I came out of a bitter divorce, lost my home, business, and had awful credit because of everything. I told my landlord at our first meeting everything, and how I was restructuring to protect myself in the future. They were impressed that I didn't try to lie to them, and not only rented to me, but let me pay the deposit in 2 payments.


 
It not even an application, I have searched high and low since dropping G off at the first TF...I have to move in 7 days, I'll take my chances - I was honest about other things with him to which he appreciated...he did however note to me that the people after me - the woman had ONLY worked for the past yr.

You do what you have to and since this isn't a highrise, a scum hole, a crack house or the streets or some depressing basement with no fire route/emerg exit and no windows, listening to toddlers scream and thump around above you in a concrete jungle sucking exhaust fumes while I pull my hair out from anxiety being stuck in traffic...I'll take my chances

This is a rare find, smaller then I want - not ideal, but it is a beautiful setting, in a warm, slow moving town in a house with tons of storage and a landlord who said I could bring my dog despite his no pet clause...so I'll take my chances

Cheers


----------



## San

I hope everything goes well!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Going to bring my camera this time, my mom is going to come too, we are to p/u my friend along the way who found the place and advocated for me and G (sweet talked him), sign and pay!

Thanks all...I cannot wait until I am settled into a routine with my doggie and this nightmare is over.

Then I will figure out how to use photobucket or youtube and post the reunion video's'


----------



## GatorBytes

*Signed, Sealed, then to set up - Delivery!!!*

:happyboogie:I'm back, I have a home, Gator has a new home in a few days
My mom and friend came, Mom loved the place could see how great will be for G...
My friend was hangin in the garden w/landlord snacking on the veggies...My mom came into the man cave (landlords garage) to check out while I signed lease...I jokingly said - this is where your going to find me having beers with the landlord - my mom says "beer"?, oh no she doesn't like beer - landlord caught the sarcasm and was grinning...also in wine country - 87 wineries in next town over...:happyboogie:

:happyboogie:NOW I can do the happy dance...whew

Thank you everyone, once and again you really helped me pull through this


----------



## Shade

I'm so glad it worked out for both you and Gator! :happyboogie: It's amazing when strangers band together and help each other out for a happy ending


----------



## Blanketback

Congratulations GatorBytes! YAY!!! I'm so happy for you, what a nice place to call home.
I'll go tell Gator the great news, he'll be so excited. Whoo hoo! When are you moving in?


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Congratulations GatorBytes! YAY!!! I'm so happy for you, what a nice place to call home.
> I'll go tell Gator the great news, he'll be so excited. Whoo hoo! When are you moving in?


 
Show him the pics too!!! and tell him he better behave or I am turning the truck around and bringing him back - ha ha fat chance (but he doesn't have to know that!)

The guy hasn't fully moved out yet - has until 31st so I cannot book a move w/o a date - seems to be moving out in pieces - furniture is gone, but stuff all over the place


Mentioned to landlord if tenant wants to leave the curtains and rods I'd throw him 50 bucks - suit my décor and then I don't have to go to expense...The landlord will give him the money - I pay LL back - how cool is that!


----------



## Blanketback

Gator wants to know if there's a pond with frogs and snakes in his new yard, and is also wondering if there will be cow bones lying around for him to hunt for. He's getting pretty picky! LOL!

Waiting until after the 1st sounds good to me - my neighbors are in the middle of their own move, and that gorgeous (but diseased and dying) tree out front is getting taken down this weekend too. And you know my work schedule, ugh. See ya Tues. Bring some of that wine you're bragging about, lol!


----------



## Buggibub

YAYYYYY Way to go for both of you  . 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jang

Oh my gosh...What great news!!!!! I am so happy for you...You worked hard for this, girl! And have had tons of support from this board...You are blessed..Be thankful and humble and PROUD at all you have done...I wish only the very best for you and Gartor...Can't wait to be a part of the reunion...PICS..PICS..PICS..wow!!!!!


----------



## pyratemom

This is what I needed to hear. I am so happy for you and Gator. I knew it was possible if you just had time. The place sounds great too. Veggie garden and wine! Sounds so great. I think I like your landlord. It sounds like he is a good person. And, you can put all your stuff there and give up the storage too- how great is that. Congratulations. You and Gator deserve to be comfortable and happy. Can't wait for the video of the reunion.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

*Congrats on your new place!!* I hope you have many happy AND peaceful times together in your new place. 


@ozzymama, thanks for the informative response about the real estate. I'm a bit of an econ nerd and like to compare how different business sectors are doing. Your country has done a much better job helping maintain stability in the economy.....and that's another topic......for another thread!...

Right now I'm liking this happy ending for everyone involved!!


----------



## Loneforce

:congratulations: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Gator wants to know if there's a pond with frogs and snakes in his new yard, and is also wondering if there will be cow bones lying around for him to hunt for. He's getting pretty picky! LOL!
> 
> Waiting until after the 1st sounds good to me - my neighbors are in the middle of their own move, and that gorgeous (but diseased and dying) tree out front is getting taken down this weekend too. And you know my work schedule, ugh. See ya Tues. Bring some of that wine you're bragging about, lol!


 
NO pond - but there will be bunnies galore!!!(sigh) and there is patio stone off the deck, so I can get him his own kiddie pool...plus the lake is about a 1/2 mile walk

Oh yeah, I'll bring the wine - white? Red?...both, I know


----------



## Blanketback

Uh oh, I told him about the bunnies and now his eyes are glazed over and he's not responding...looks like he's in a trance...lol, memories. He's forgotten all about the pond.

Both sounds just fine  hot tub party, look out! And whatever day is good for you is good for me - I have Mon and Tues. off - for some reason I keep thinking the 1st is Mon, lol. I know, dum dum.


----------



## Karin

Congratulations on finally finding a good place for you and Gator to live. I'm really happy for you both!


----------



## readaboutdogs

Yea! So glad you got your new place! I bet you will be so glad to have your gator time back! Gator too! Best wishes to you all!


----------



## Mary Beth

"And they lived happily ever after" What a wonderful ending to your nightmare! So happy for you and Gator!


----------



## GatorBytes

Better pic's

Yard, other views of L/R (or bedroom depending) and the window box in bathroom overlooking the deck/yard and wisteria


----------



## Loneforce

That is a very nice looking place!


----------



## vjt555

:congratulations:


----------



## Blanketback

I'm going to have to send you home with some plants too, for all those awesome windows. What a great find!


----------



## Nigel

Woohoo! Great news! Nice looking home for you and Gator.


----------



## San

What a nice place! Yay!! I am SO happy for the two of you!!


----------



## pyratemom

Just checked the pictures - love that window seat! The whole place looks great. The fact that you even have a grassy back yard and a lake a half mile away. I just know Gator is going to love his new home.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

The place looks great.I think Gator might like the window seat. Nice yard and really close to the lake. Looking forward to hearing about Gator's anf your homecoming.So now its happy dances for everybody!!


----------



## GatorBytes

pyratemom said:


> This is what I needed to hear. I am so happy for you and Gator. I knew it was possible if you just had time. The place sounds great too. Veggie garden and wine! Sounds so great. I think I like your landlord. It sounds like he is a good person. *And, you can put all your stuff there and give up the storage too- how great is that*. Congratulations. You and Gator deserve to be comfortable and happy. Can't wait for the video of the reunion.


 
Better to give up the storage then to give up the stuff  - when I moved, I purged what I didn't want - it was certainly not a simple solution as some suggested - like garage sale, or pick out what is most important and toss the rest...like I could possibly do that while everything is in boxes and stacked - certainly not w/o movers at 130/hr and certainly not in a couple hrs. To walk away from 20 yrs of my life just to take an unsuitable overpriced bachelor apt. based on others opinion that I couldn't do better - HAH!


----------



## jang

Being thankful AND humble....You had and still have a lot of support..Looks like a lot more hard work on your part..You are blessed..BEST WISHES ALWAYS. .jan


----------



## Nigel

So very happy you got your place and all along I wish I could help you in some way, but when it comes to the "moving" part I'm glad I'm a couple thousand miles away  Just kidding! It would be cool just to see all the happy going on.


----------



## GatorBytes

jang said:


> Being thankful AND humble....You had and still have a lot of support..Looks like a lot more hard work on your part..You are blessed..BEST WISHES ALWAYS. .jan


I am, I am...LOL, I read to my mom and she chuckled...despite all the fear, anxiety, tears, stress, lack of sleep...unbelievable crap that happened along the way...a LOT of good came out of this...and for that I agree.



Nigel said:


> So very happy you got your place and all along I wish I could help you in some way, but when it comes to the "moving" part I'm glad I'm a couple thousand miles away  Just kidding! It would be cool just to see all the happy going on.


You never knew what you "could" have got yourself into...ha ha!

No worries - movers, but may have to wait until after the weekend as booked.

Trying to get a hold of ex as he was a mover and is now slinging furniture (deliveries), figured I could rent a truck (need 20') and he could offer a driver (he doesn't have license) and another guy cash on day off to do move...naturally, it's a waiting game.

I don't have a move-in date prior to first - but I have to notify my storage 48 hrs written advance or I have to pay another $125.00, not sure if they will do daily rate...they did when I moved it in, but was to bring up to first of month (thought I rented from storage move in date)

soon...this will all be behind me, but this chapter is the most minimal I have had to deal with since July 7th


----------



## Blanketback

Lol, you're trying to get a moving van with 3 day's notice - and on a long weekend to boot. You certainly are an overachiever!  Go girl!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Lol, you're trying to get a moving van with 3 day's notice - and on a long weekend to boot. You certainly are an overachiever!  Go girl!!


Realists...LOL

you're probably right...However, I pulled off a move on Easter weekend - but that was a U-haul, my cousin and ex - cousin is out most definitely this time around, and the ex already hinted that he doesn't *think* he has alliances w/guys he works with - more dropping a hint that they (HE) won't want to do on only day off - BUT there is the Sunday AND Monday off AND who doesn't want extra $$$, and considering they will make more then reg. hourly wage AND in cash.

The move is easy as it is all (almost, except my bed, dressers and a cabinet at cousins - with some packing) in storage - drive up and load, unload at new place 15 mins. away - no elevators, some stairs (basement storage)...emptying apt. and loading truck took 6+ hrs. - unloading at storage - about an hr. 

I should have a move wrapped up in under 4 hrs...at most that is my estimate, but that might be wishful thinking


----------



## KZoppa

I've been following your story pretty quietly but I wanted to chime in and say a big huge CONGRATS to you. I'm so happy things are looking up for you! I cant wait to see those reunion updates between you and Gator. The place looks great and I'm sure it'll feel like a cozy little home in no time at all!


----------



## Blanketback

You're almost there  Fingers crossed for a quick and easy move. 

Gator can't wait to be reunited with you. He's very bored. He's even rethinking the DA thing, just so that I'll let him romp around with my pup. Nope, that's not happening, sorry big guy - it's just not worth the risk. But it's funny to watch them together now, after 2 weeks and a few snippy incidents. Today my boy's been looking at him like, "Huh?" because Gator is really mellowing out around him. Way different than before.


----------



## GatorBytes

KZoppa said:


> I've been following your story pretty quietly but I wanted to chime in and say a big huge CONGRATS to you. I'm so happy things are looking up for you! I cant wait to see those reunion updates between you and Gator. The place looks great and I'm sure it'll feel like a cozy little home in no time at all!


 
Thank you so much! I have had a perma-grin on my face since about 11am yesterday when I signed the lease! 

I am trying to be patient with booking a move - but I just cannot wait - was hoping the landlord would be calling me to tell me the other guy is finished moving out - the furniture was gone yesterday, so figure he's not staying there - his very pregnant cat is though ...I am sure the LL has stuff to do as well, but I stand better chance of getting mover prior to weekend, my bets were on Thursday (wishful thinking again) then likely tues...UNLESS (cross fingers) the ex pulls through on days off, AND I can even rent a truck...

pins and needles


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> You're almost there  Fingers crossed for a quick and easy move.
> 
> Gator can't wait to be reunited with you. He's very bored. He's even rethinking the DA thing, just so that I'll let him romp around with my pup. Nope, that's not happening, sorry big guy - it's just not worth the risk. But it's funny to watch them together now, after 2 weeks and a few snippy incidents. Today my boy's been looking at him like, "Huh?" because Gator is really mellowing out around him. Way different than before.


How may people on this forum have said it takes at LEAST 2 weeks for dogs to adjust - how many have ref'd the 2 week shut down...

Really? Now he wants to play nice? He is going to miss the little one (?) or you more like - you have a special way with dogs...NOW I have to get another dog (sigh), thanks a lot!...lol - NOT!


----------



## Blanketback

Never say never....lol...

And I'm just going to pretend I didn't see the comment about the cat, and pray that she's gone by the time you move in. OMG, no way can I tell Gator that!


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Never say never....lol...
> 
> And I'm just going to pretend I didn't see the comment about the cat, and pray that she's gone by the time you move in. OMG, no way can I tell Gator that!


I just hope he doesn't leave it - cat has multi-coloured food (so cheap crap w/dyes), preggers, dirty bum, and runny eyes...but so sweet, rolling on our feet...I hope she isn't abandoned...I said to LL, I hope she doesn't give birth in the next few days...he second that!


----------



## Blanketback

Poor cat. I'm not thinking very nice thoughts about the former tenant. Who moves their furniture and leaves their cat behind? And pregnant too. What a worthless jerk. There's no way you can keep them either, that's a given. Sigh, I hope he hasn't abandoned her.


----------



## LifeofRiley

@Gatorbytes - Congratulations! So happy for you! I knew that you would find a way - you are one determined lady : )

@Blanketback - You are amazing! Thank you for being there for Gator and Gatorbytes in their time of need.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Gator I knew YOU would do it

I'm getting my house back = I did it TOO


----------



## GatorBytes

LifeofRiley said:


> @Gatorbytes - Congratulations! So happy for you! I knew that you would find a way - you are one determined lady : )
> 
> @Blanketback - You are amazing! Thank you for being there for Gator and Gatorbytes in their time of need.





mtmarabianz said:


> Gator I knew YOU would do it
> 
> I'm getting my house back = I did it TOO


Thanks both for the vote of confidence...things turned out EVEN better then I could have hoped.

I even got movers on holiday Monday scheduled for late in day (4pm) as I have to work...the movers were supposed to be a 3 man crew, but guy didn't think he could get the third, so the ex is going to be the third and seeing as he knows my stuff (and how anal I am...LOL) and he was the one who moved into storage, even better! This also works out with my storage as next biz. day (tues.), I would have to pay another $125. even if I am leaving...no daily charge mad: highway robbery) 

I will be off the next 3 days after the move - lots of work to do, on top of unpacking, have to order food for G, portion and freeze, plus a whole bunch more stuff I am not thinking of at this time.

Blanketback has graciously allowed G to extend his visit until following week so I can get set up and take care of other stuff so when I bring him home I will have lots of time to focus on him and make things up to him and get used to the neighbourhood...I cannot believe I am 3 days from having a home...permagrin


----------



## Jax08

Good deal!! So happy for you. 

The last time I had permagrin, I had put to much Bailey's in my coffee. Are your ears hot too?


----------



## GatorBytes

Jax08 said:


> Good deal!! So happy for you.
> 
> The last time I had permagrin, I had put to much Bailey's in my coffee. Are your ears hot too?


mmm, Baily's...now on the to do list....lol, although, I only drink coffee in the morning...oh wait - i'm off for three days after Monday...mmm, Baily's


----------



## Jax08

hey...FoCus!!!!


----------



## VickyHilton

Blanketback: so deeply cool. And, Saphire...just as cool. Love your kids. Carmspack, also just as cool. 

It has been suspenseful to read this progression, and I am so glad to be nearing the happy end for you and Gator.

Unfortunately for you, WE will be requiring the photo documentation of:

1. Reunion #1
2. Reunion #2
3. Gator on the window bench
4. Gator running around new back yard
5. Gator in new kiddie pool
6. You and Gator cuddling anywhere
7. You and Gator and landlord in man 
-cave with beer

Sorry to obligate you...but we are SO HAPPY for you and Gator!!! (And require gratification)


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so happy things are working out for you. Can't wait to see the pics of Gator enjoying his new home, and the reunion photos and video you had. I know the pics are the least of your worries right now, but when you get settled in and have Gator by your side,we will be waiting for those pics! Congratulations!


----------



## Blanketback

Wow, you pulled it off - now do me a favor and buy some lottery tickets for the draws between now and reunion day...might as well see just how lucky you are, lol!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Wow, you pulled it off - now do me a favor and buy some lottery tickets for the draws between now and reunion day...might as well see just how lucky you are, lol!!!


Heck with that...going to get my friend who found the apt. sweet talked the landlord, found the movers...AND she happened to be in a 2nd hand store yesterday and what does she find?...a large anchor (screw in ground) for a tie-out...for a BUCK! So she grabbed it. When the LL wouldn't return my calls thinking I was the other people - she got a hold of him, I couldn't get a hold of movers, voice mail full...she called - Bingo! They don't work outside of the city they are in, she convinced them to travel...the ex didn't return my calls - she texted him, he wanted a favour - she said only if he helps me on move day...she is my good luck charm - She's buying the tickets for me

She also has a list now - BBQ, washer and dryer, gazebo, patio furniture and dog run...she did find a super sized crate for $30...you never know


----------



## Blanketback

Thirty bucks?!? I had to travel and part with 100, and it still felt like I got a good deal. 
She's amazing! Yeah, definitely let her buy them, lol! Good luck with your move tomorrow, and Happy Unpacking Day! Gator says hurry up, and sends lots of kisses.


----------



## GatorBytes

VickyHilton said:


> Blanketback: so deeply cool. And, Saphire...just as cool. Love your kids. Carmspack, also just as cool.
> 
> It has been suspenseful to read this progression, and I am so glad to be nearing the happy end for you and Gator.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, WE will be requiring the photo documentation of:
> 
> 1. Reunion #1
> 2. Reunion #2
> 3. Gator on the window bench
> 4. Gator running around new back yard
> 5. Gator in new kiddie pool
> 6. You and Gator cuddling anywhere
> 7. You and Gator and landlord in man
> -cave with beer
> 
> Sorry to obligate you...but we are SO HAPPY for you and Gator!!! (And require gratification)


This made me chuckle early this morning (Sat. morn), before leaving for work...I have noted the list and will provide as req'd per your instructions..LOL.

Thank you for everything


----------



## Msmaria

Been MIA from the site for a while. Glad to see everything working out and that
You found 2 wonderful people to take care of your puppy While you were getting things together


----------



## Blanketback

Hope your move went well! You have less than a week to wait to see your darling!!!

Last night was so hot and humid, took Gator out front for a pee around 2am. Holy crap!!! It was like walking a lion on a leash, he kept pouncing and pouncing just like a cat - I guess because of the weather all the frogs were out? It was crazy, and really funny too - I've never experienced that before. What a spaz


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Hope your move went well! You have less than a week to wait to see your darling!!!
> 
> Last night was so hot and humid, took Gator out front for a pee around 2am. Holy crap!!! It was like walking a lion on a leash, he kept pouncing and pouncing just like a cat - I guess because of the weather all the frogs were out? It was crazy, and really funny too - I've never experienced that before. What a spaz


 Sounds like him...he used to do the coyote pounce after mice, I always wanted to get on vid. b/c it's so hilarious...

Move went GREAT! under 3 hrs. unbelievable...now I have days, weeks, months of work ahead...I don't think I'm ever leaving this place!...I am seriously considering turning part of basement into walk-in closet - more space then I need down there...maybe I can rent out store space, supplement my income


----------



## pyratemom

Glad to hear the move went well. Raina loves to pounce on little lizards just like a cat.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Glad your move went well . looking forward to the return of Gator and all the new home stories.


----------



## GatorBytes

In approx. 24hrs., G and me will be reunited!!!!!! I cannot wait:happyboogie::wub:

But in the interim...here are a few pics. I owed you all from our last reunion - by the lake and "On the road again"


































Thank you EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

I am SO happy for you!
:hug: Moms


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Yeah! Looking forward to lots of happy happy pics!


----------



## Nigel

Good luck sleeping tonight, I know I'd be anxious.


----------



## Karin

What great pictures! Gator is going to be SOOOOO happy to see you again and vice versa! 

Congrats on your new home and best of luck to you for a bright and happy future for you and G.

:happyboogie: :happyboogie: :happyboogie:


----------



## Blanketback

Gator's bowls are washed, and drying in the sink. I made a list of all the stuff he came with, so nothing gets left behind - although now I wonder how I managed to survive without a pair of Henkel kitchen shears for so long, lol. It sure will be different without him around, I'll miss your sweetie  See you in a few hours, yay for you two! Whoo!!


----------



## Shade

One final update?  Preferably with photos?


----------



## pyratemom

Let us know how it's going - we are all dying to hear about the reunion and how Gator likes his window seat! So happy you found a place for you and Gator but now we want happy pictures too. We are so demanding aren't we?


----------



## GatorBytes

Hi once I tether my phone to laptop I will be able to update...cheers!


----------



## Quinnsmom

Yayyyyyy! Finally! Been haunting the forum hoping for an update  Looking forward to more details.


----------



## GatorBytes

G is absolutly LOVING our new home, ccurrently keeping watch on the deck, has done very well while I am at work, easily sliped back into his old feeding walking and pooping sschedule. Barking mainly when I get home and a little announcing to th landlords when they drive up...but ceases quickly. ..he met the wife LL today...greeted her with a bark and then kisses...she absolutely loved him!

Will post pics as soon as I have time to figure out this phone a d how to link WIFI to laptop.

Cheers everyone
We are so happy!!!!


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so happy to read your post. I just knew Gator would be happy where ever his mama was but your apartment sounds great. I bet Gator enjoys that window seat. :happyboogie::groovy::doggieplayball:


----------



## Blanketback

Lol, I sure did mess with his schedule. Hey, some of us works nights  Is he getting up at 6am again? He didn't like waiting until noon for breakfast! I'm so glad you 2 have such a wonderful place to call home! And I can be a witness for Gator's barking: he does do it, but it isn't an aggressive, "Watch out, interloper!" kind of bark - it's more of a, "Hi, what's up?" sound that he makes. And he certainly is a kissy boy - I miss your cutie!!! Tell him we all say hi, and are thrilled he's back where he belongs. Hugs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Fantastic so glad you and Gator are back in your own place. Welcome Home Gator Bytes and Gator welcome home.


----------

